# Beau Desert - Final Payments



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I think the time has come to get the balances in, so I have plenty of time to sort it out and deal with any problems that may occur.

So, please send your cheques made *payable to me* please, to...

G. Mitchell
86 Central Avenue
Syston
Leics
LE7 2EG

They definitely won't be cashed this month.

Full list of players below.
All balances are Â£55, plus Â£12.50 if you've asked for a buggy.
Any problems please post here of PM me 


Aztecs27	
Bigfoot	
EaseNGrace	
full_throttle	(buggy)
golfandmoregolf	(buggy)
Grumpyjock	(buggy)
jacetheace	
jammydodger	
Junior	
JustOne	
Murphthemog	
PieMan	
PNWokingham	
Pokerjoke	
Redwood	+ Guest
Region3	+ Guest (buggy)
RichardC + Guest (buggy)
rickg	
Smiffy	(buggy)
Whereditgo + Guest


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 23, 2011)

When I remember where I put my cheque book, I'll get this sorted...Probably post tomorrow.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thinking about it, if you prefer you can send it by Paypal. I have an account with nothing in it so it'll be easy for me to keep separate.

Anyone that would rather do that please PM me and I'll give you the address. That way I also know to look out for it appearing.


----------



## ADB (Mar 23, 2011)

Thinking about it, if you prefer you can send it by Paypal. I have an account with nothing in it so it'll be easy for me to keep separate.

Anyone that would rather do that please PM me and I'll give you the address. That way I also know to look out for it appearing.
		
Click to expand...

Region3 - don't mean to poke my nose in but just watch out for PayPal charges - you may be left out of pocket


----------



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Region3 - don't mean to poke my nose in but just watch out for PayPal charges - you may be left out of pocket 

Click to expand...

No problem, I appreciate the advice.

Up to now they've not tried to charge me anything. I was under the impression that's it's only if you use it in connection with a business.
I'll certainly watch out for it though.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 23, 2011)

Region3 - don't mean to poke my nose in but just watch out for PayPal charges - you may be left out of pocket 

Click to expand...

No problem, I appreciate the advice.

Up to now they've not tried to charge me anything. I was under the impression that's it's only if you use it in connection with a business.
I'll certainly watch out for it though.
		
Click to expand...

Yea it's only if you're conducting a bidnis transaction I believe.


----------



## ADB (Mar 23, 2011)

I paid for a 'gift' via Paypal (Â£10 i think it was) and had to pay a charge....or I could elect for the recipient to pay the charge


----------



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2011)

The only time I've ever been asked to pay a fee was when someone without a Paypal account tried to pay me by credit card, so I just declined it.


----------



## Macster (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, not sure I can make it, but just wondered - are places still available for this ?  Looks a fab course.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless people have to drop out it's full I'm afraid Macster.
I have 3 on a reserve list at the moment.

It is a lovely course, and should be in great nick as it's about a week away from a big amateur comp there.


----------



## Macster (Mar 23, 2011)

No probs, thx anyways . I'm at the Hollins Hall GM Day a few days earlier, so would have been touch'n go.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 23, 2011)

No probs, thx anyways . I'm at the Hollins Hall GM Day a few days earlier, so would have been touch'n go.
		
Click to expand...

wow Chris! - for someone that's yet to debut a forum meet, you've suddenly got the bug!  

Gary, can you PM me your Paypal addy please mate?


----------



## Junior (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheque in the post, thanks for organising this !!

Andy


----------



## Region3 (Mar 26, 2011)

First one received, thanks Murph.

Aztecs27	
Bigfoot	
EaseNGrace	
full_throttle	(buggy)
golfandmoregolf	(buggy)
Grumpyjock	(buggy)
jacetheace	
jammydodger	
Junior	
JustOne	
*Murphthemog*
PieMan	
PNWokingham	
Pokerjoke	
Redwood	+ Guest
Region3	+ Guest (buggy)
RichardC + Guest (buggy)
rickg	
Smiffy	(buggy)
Whereditgo + Guest


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Aztecs27	
Bigfoot	
EaseNGrace	
full_throttle	(buggy)
golfandmoregolf	(buggy)
*Grumpyjock*	(buggy)
jacetheace	
jammydodger	
Junior	
JustOne	
*Murphthemog*
PieMan	
PNWokingham	
Pokerjoke	
Redwood	+ Guest
Region3	+ Guest (buggy)
RichardC + Guest (buggy)
rickg	
Smiffy	(buggy)
Whereditgo + Guest 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 29, 2011)

PayPal is being weird, I'll get a cheque posted today.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, I had a problem with paypal at first, just tried again and it went through ok though


----------



## Region3 (Mar 30, 2011)

More received, thank you guys 


(Redwood) Guest
(Region3) Guest
(RichardC) Guest
*(Whereditgo) Guest*
Aztecs27
Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
*full_throttle*
Qwerty
*Grumpyjock*
jacetheace
*jammydodger*
Junior
JustOne
*Murphthemog*
PieMan
PNWokingham
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Region3
RichardC
rickg
Smiffy
*Whereditgo*


----------



## Region3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Received one today from *Andy Wright*, but no forum name and it's not one I recognise - sorry.


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2011)

in the post tonight


----------



## MikeH (Mar 30, 2011)

pretty sure Andy is Junior


----------



## Region3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Mike.
I'd been trying to keep a list of 'real' names in case I'm asked for them by Beau, and Junior is the only Andy I have (but no surname), but I still have a few with no names at all.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 30, 2011)

So unless someone other than Junior says they're Andy Wright, the list now looks like this.

(Redwood) Guest
(Region3) Guest
(RichardC) Guest
*(Whereditgo) Guest*
Aztecs27
Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
*full_throttle*
Qwerty
*Grumpyjock*
jacetheace
*jammydodger*
*Junior*
JustOne
*Murphthemog*
PieMan
PNWokingham
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Region3
RichardC
rickg
Smiffy
*Whereditgo*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 31, 2011)

Cheque's in the post, you should recieve it tomorrow.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2011)

(Redwood) Guest
(Region3) Guest
(RichardC) Guest
*(Whereditgo) Guest*
*Aztecs27*
Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
*full_throttle*
Qwerty
*Grumpyjock*
jacetheace
*jammydodger*
*Junior*
JustOne
*Murphthemog*
PieMan
PNWokingham
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Region3
RichardC
*rickg*
Smiffy
*Whereditgo*


----------



## Region3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Couple more received. Keep 'em comin' 

(Redwood) Guest
(Region3) Guest
(RichardC) Guest
*(Whereditgo) Guest*
*Aztecs27*
*Bigfoot*
EaseNGrace
*full_throttle*
*Grumpyjock*
jacetheace
*jammydodger*
*Junior*
JustOne
*Murphthemog*
PieMan
PNWokingham
Pokerjoke
*Qwerty*
Redwood
Region3
RichardC
*rickg*
Smiffy
*Whereditgo*


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2011)

Sending mine off this morning


----------



## Junior (Apr 9, 2011)

pretty sure Andy is Junior
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, been of the radar for a week or so.  Yes , Andy Wright aka Junior !


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2011)

Sending mine off this morning
		
Click to expand...

Received, thank you 

(Redwood) Guest
(Region3) Guest
(RichardC) Guest
*(Whereditgo) Guest*
*Aztecs27*
*Bigfoot*
*EaseNGrace*
*full_throttle*
*Grumpyjock*
jacetheace
*jammydodger*
*Junior*
JustOne
*Murphthemog*
PieMan
PNWokingham
*Pokerjoke*
*Qwerty*
Redwood
Region3
RichardC
*rickg*
Smiffy
*Whereditgo*


----------



## Region3 (Apr 15, 2011)

*(Redwood) Guest*
(Region3) Guest
(RichardC) Guest
*(Whereditgo) Guest*
*Aztecs27*
*Bigfoot*
*EaseNGrace*
*full_throttle*
*Grumpyjock*
jacetheace
*jammydodger*
*Junior*
JustOne
*Murphthemog*
PieMan
PNWokingham
*Pokerjoke*
*Qwerty*
*Redwood*
Region3
RichardC
*rickg*
Smiffy
*Whereditgo*

There's a couple more being collected at Woodhall this weekend. Anyone else there who hasn't settled feel free to save yourself a stamp


----------



## JustOne (Apr 15, 2011)

How much do I need to bring Gary?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 15, 2011)

How much do I need to bring Gary?
		
Click to expand...

Â£55 please my little S&T toting roomie 


Although nowhere near as bad, reminds me of a guy we have in the Leics pool team.

He's played for over 10 years, always at the same number in the line up, pretty much always after the same guy, and he always needs telling when he's on.
Also asks 3 or 4 times a year which shirt he needs to wear, and used to have to occasionally ask which rules we were playing! 

Don't know why I just thought of that


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Up to date list now looks like this...


*(Redwood) Guest*
*(Region3) Guest*
(RichardC) Guest
*(Whereditgo) Guest*
*Aztecs27*
*Bigfoot*
*EaseNGrace*
*full_throttle*
*Grumpyjock*
*jacetheace*
*jammydodger*
*Junior*
Losttheplot
*Murphthemog*
*PNWokingham*
*Pokerjoke*
*Qwerty*
*Redwood*
*Region3*
RichardC
*rickg*
*sweatysock41*
*Whereditgo*
_Space Available_


----------



## RichardC (Apr 20, 2011)

Gary,

Just paypal'ed the payment to you.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Gary,

Just paypal'ed the payment to you.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Richard, received.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2011)

All payments now received, thanks very much chaps  
Anyone that's paid by cheque, I'll be paying them in Tuesday.

This is the final (at the moment) list.

Aztecs27
Bigfoot
Crow
EaseNGrace
full_throttle
G1BBO (buggy)
Grumpyjock (buggy)
jacetheace
jammydodger
Junior
Murphthemog
PNWokingham
Pokerjoke
Qwerty
Redwood + Guest
Region3 + Guest (buggy)
RichardC + Guest (buggy)
rickg
sweatysock41
Whereditgo + Guest


----------



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a couple of requests.

I know my guests name and I believe RichardC's guest is Charlie (?).
Can I have a name to use for Redwood and Whereditgo's guests please chaps?

Also, I'm going to ask Beau if they'll post the scorecards so I don't have to spend time writing them out on the day, so if you could let me know your current handicaps that would help me out as well, thanks.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry, me again 

Before I do the draws, does anyone have any preference as to who they do or don't want to play with?

I know some would rather play with people they haven't played with before, and vice versa. I'll do my best to keep everyone happy, but I'm a bit limited in trying to give everyone a decent break between rounds, and also I'll have to pair the buggy-people up together.

Either on here or PM, I don't mind.

Ithankyou


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 28, 2011)

the highest handicapper after myself please... so I dont feel too alienated 

I am playing off 28


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 28, 2011)

No preferences who I play with Gary, handicap 16.9.


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sure we'll all be getting along just fine as we always do on these outings. Lets face it we're all golf mad and want to have a laugh too. H/C will be 3 cos there arent enough comps between now and then to go up


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2011)

Pleased to play with anybody.

Current handicap 12.4


----------



## RichardC (Apr 28, 2011)

No issue who I play with, and yes It will be Charlie joining me at Beau.

Currently playing off 16.6


----------



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2011)

No issue who I play with, and yes It will be Charlie joining me at Beau.

Currently playing off 16.6
		
Click to expand...

What's Charlie playing off Richard?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just in case I was a bit ambiguous in what I wrote, I'm not expecting anybody to have real issues with anyone and therefore not want to be paired with them, but a few meets ago some mention was made of preferring to partner people they'd not played with before, rather than the same people they always play with.

That's all I meant really, although if there are any grudges and/or gossip I'm good at keeping secrets


----------



## RichardC (Apr 29, 2011)

No issue who I play with, and yes It will be Charlie joining me at Beau.

Currently playing off 16.6
		
Click to expand...

What's Charlie playing off Richard?
		
Click to expand...

14.9


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Gary - currently off 13.8 - still hope of that being a 13 for Beau!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2011)

Currently playing off 16.6
		
Click to expand...


----------



## RichardC (Apr 29, 2011)

Currently playing off 16.6
		
Click to expand...

 

Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 29, 2011)

Gary

handicap 28, pair me with gibbo, either round, gives us both a challenge to beat each other

cheers

Robert


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2011)

small side bet on the cards Robert, which one of us will be the biggest bandit


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 30, 2011)

small side bet on the cards Robert, which one of us will be the biggest bandit 

Click to expand...

lets just say, if a 'book' is running don't back me.... trying very hard to iron out my problems, looked good for 4 holes this morning, but still failed to trouble the leader board.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2011)

Dont forget your handicaps certificates on the day


----------



## Qwerty (May 1, 2011)

I don't mind who I play with,current h'cap is 10.8.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 3, 2011)

No problems with whoever I play with, my guest is Pete (AKA The Masked Stranger) playing off 17


----------



## Redwood (May 3, 2011)

Gary,

Guests name is Andy Bell (not of Erasure fame, fortunately) and handicap is 26. 

Mine is still 24.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 3, 2011)

Dont forget your handicaps certificates on the day
		
Click to expand...

Good job you said. Not got my last card in yet! Will make extra effort to make sure the final round is undertaken this weekend or next!


----------

